# Color Change?



## MiniLopHop (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it possible for stress or diet to change the color of the rabbit's fur? I swear Becky's fur is getting darker, particularly on her ears. Her fur is definitely softer and she has gained enough to be a normal weight. I think the SPCA was very stressful for her and she wasn't eating well. It's not like she is a totally differnt color, just a bit darker.

:eats:




Early pictures












Recent pictures (~4 weeks time lapse)


----------



## Krissa (Jan 12, 2011)

Zander's ears are turning from a brownish to a black but that may be because he is getting his adult coat. 

As my dog has aged her coat is getting darker, it may be an age thing.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 12, 2011)

The colour can change, usually with moulting and age. They can become darker or lighter. A better diet can also trigger it as she may be getting more or different nutrients than at the shelter or just is more able to use them as she is less stressed. If she as recently spayed, the decrease in hormones could be a factor as well. 

I wouldn't worry about it unless something else is happening like mites (dandruff) or bald spots.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 12, 2011)

hhmmmm, it makes me wonder if she is a bit younger than 1-2? The shelter really didn't seem to know much other than she used her litter box, which they would have known from her time there. She's going to the vet on Saturday for a check up and schedule a spay if she needs it. I can't tell if she is intact still or not. Luckily threre are no mites or hair loss so I won't worry.


----------



## Flick (Jan 12, 2011)

Aaaaaahh! Becky looks like my Honey!





Yes, some rabbits' fur will change color. Pixel's nose would get darker in winter. I called it her "Koala Bear nose". Honey is molting right now and her new fur has less white and brown in it and it's softer. 

When Parker was first rescued from the park where he was dumped, he had dry, brittle brown patches on his fur. (That's Skyler in the background trying to get at Parker).






But a few months later the brown patches were gone.






A very rabbit-experienced vet told me that the brown patches were due to exposure and poor nutrition. 

Ergo, it is not uncommon for a rabbit's fur to change colors indicating a change of season and/or a change in situation and nutrition. The fur can actually be a good indicator of the rabbit's health. Sounds to me like your rabbit's fur shows she's getting healthier with your good care.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 12, 2011)

Many rabbits change color as they age, and some even change shed-to-shed with the seasons. A better diet and better health could also impact fur color.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone  I'm glad things are on the right track.

Flick, your buns are beautiful!!! That was a huge change in fur. It doesn't even look like the same rabbit.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 13, 2011)

My bunny Barnaby changes color. I use to have another bunny Zeus who was grey, but would go from lighter to darker shades of grey every time he molted.

Here's my Barnaby a few weeks ago...






And here he is from a few days ago...






I think you can tell from those pictures his color has changed a bit on his face. He's a tort lionhead, but his color ranges from sometimes being almost completely that orangeish brown color, to have a lot more black mixed in. His ears always seem to stay that grey color and his tummy always stays white, but the rest of him is subject to change lol. 

I haven't changed his diet or care much at all since adopting him in 2007 and his coloring has always changed back and forth from being more orangish to having more black mixed in. So I don't think, for him, that it has to do with age or diet. He's 4 years old now and it almost seems to be more like a seasonal thing with him - he's usually darker in the winter and lighter in the summer.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry double post!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 13, 2011)

Chelle- what a beautiful baby! Time will tell if this is a seasonal thing. I'm just relieved to hear this happens to other buns out there.


----------

